# Think I may need to cry



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive come home from work tonight to find something wrong with one of Vogues kittens.

He had been sat in the sun and when I looked at him I though something looks odd.

One of his pupils was not reacting to the sunlight so he had one very large pupil and one small one. I hadnt noticed it before so rang the vets. they said to take him over.

It looks like he has a neurolodgical disorder which is stopping the the function of the pupil. 

I had to ask about prognosis it seems best case scenario is that it stays as it is but worse case is a brain tumour. 

Im so upset hes only 5 weeks old, I know breeding has its ups and downs and this is my first down ( im crying now!)

anyone any experience of neurolodgical disorders and what to expect


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the little one. Poor little soul. No experience I'm afraid. really hope it doesn't get any worse x x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh Sharron, I'm so sorry  Sorry I haven't any practical experience to share but wishing your little one all the best and praying that it really isn't as bad as the worst case scenario


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your kitten, i have nothing to share either but my thoughts are with you. xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm sorry too hun, sorry I didn't want to read and run *hugs*


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Really hope someone with some experience posts soon.

Sending you and your babies a big hug...keep positive

Thinking of you all

Kelly xx


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

no advice hun but thinking of you


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sad:crying:


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words guys, its really appreciated.

Have done a bit of searching on the net tonight, and if im being realistic to myself things dont look fantastic.

I could tell by the vets expression that things didnt look too great. He hasnt offered any treatment as there is no inflamation, its just wait and see.

I have to take him back in 7-10 days to see if there is any progression. 

Will keep you all informed

Sharon X


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so sorry to hear that  *big hugs* to you & the boy cant offer any advice x


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Sharon,

Sorry to hear one of Vogues little ones is poorly, so very sad. Thinking of you and sending you and your babies big hugs from us all hun xxx


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear about little kitty, believe me I understand xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear that news but we are all hoping for a positive outcome for this kit.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed for a positive outcome for you and the kitten.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Update on kitten

Just got back from the vets and its the best news we could have hoped for.

The dilated eye is still the same but there are no other systoms of anything else.

The kitten is in fine health otherwise and just as much a menace as the rest of the kittens. The vet seems to think there shouldnt be any other problems and hopefully should live a long and health life.

So it looks likes hes here to stay so I suppose I should start thinking of names...any suggestions


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Can we have a up to date pic of him to help with naming


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

Nelson?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Can we have a up to date pic of him to help with naming


give me a min will get one


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

ok here is the little boy









its a bit blurred will try for a better one, but you know what kittens are like for not wanting to sit still


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Awwww he cute, right I don't do 'normal' names so here goes.....

Pickles,
Dumbledore (the colouring reminds me of the wizard)
Mouse,
Greyson,

Hope these help


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

here is another had to hold him still though









if you look close you can just about see his odd eye


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

He is a gorgeous little lad :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

As for names I like mouse as previously suggested or how about Dave or Bowie as he has odd pupils too


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive come up with a couple what do you think?

Willie as in One Eyed Willie from the Goonies or Mike as in Mike Wazowski from Monster Inc


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm really pleased you have had good news from the vets, he looks a little sweetheart, sorry, I'm rubbish with names though.

Katy


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have only just read your thread and I am so pleased for you that everything is going to be ok with him.
What a worrying time you have had.
He looks so cute in the pictures. Lovely little cheeky face.:001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww he is a gorgeous little kitty, , i am hopeless at picking names lol,_


----------

